# Corpsed Pumpkin



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Corpsing a Funkin Foam pumpkin.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well first off I would like to say that your videos are getting better and better. Great presentation, and editing. Looking forward to a sound track for the background.

Anyway, just from what I seen and what I have done with latex myself, I think you could almost delete the cotton layer and use the latex by itself for the texturing of the pumpkin. A second layer of latex would give you the texture you are going for. But if you want a more dramatic texture then some cotton would help. Basically its an experimental thing, you can always add stuff later. 
Thanks again for making the how-to video.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Figured I'd drag up this gem of a video.... I picked up a few funkins today, they were 60% off plus I had a save 20% off entire purchase coupon.
Time for some more corpsing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great video!
I really like using cotton and latex.
So many possibilities. I made the vines for my pumpkin creeper
out of latex and cotton. Here's something that I found, that really helped
me out time wise. Instead of using cotton balls, I used this Amazon.com : Graham Cellucotton Beauty Coil, 40 Feet : Hair Permanent Products : [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@519PE4UbpUL
I bought the 3 pound box. Just cut to size, and go to town.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Well that looks like what I need right there! A spool of cotton! I'm gonna need to corpse more things now!!!!


----------

